

Show HN: Netflix Rate Chrome Extension - josh_blum
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/netflix-rate/ecaaapiecdienibfgolcopgnicppkmhn?hl=en

======
rogerbinns
What I want is a way to sort my instant queue without having to futz manually.
A simple sort by rating would be nice, and way more useful than the order I
added items to the queue.

~~~
bambax
There is a way to sort Netflix content by rating: Watch instantly / Subtitles
and captions, and then 'all languages' (by default) and then sort by rating.

Direct link (?):
[http://movies1.netflix.com/Subtitles?st=rt&so=1](http://movies1.netflix.com/Subtitles?st=rt&so=1)

I believe this sorts all streamable content (or maybe only content that
contain subtitles?), based on your Netflix rating (that is, either the one you
gave because you watched it, or the one Netflix estimates for you for shows
you haven't yet watched/rated).

I find Netflix rating estimates are very accurate and I tend to simply go down
that list in order to find what to watch next.

~~~
rogerbinns
Unfortunately this doesn't appear to let me save the reordered list. I
primarily watch on Roku and Android, neither of which provide this interface.

------
aviswanathan
Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if a tool like this exists on the
imdb/rotten tomatoes side to see if a listing is available for Instant Viewing
on Netflix?

------
SifJar
Very nice, although I would like it if ratings were added to the actual movie
pages as well, rather than just on the index page with the list of movies.
(Maybe it is on the movie pages in the US, I'm using Netflix UK; if so I guess
I'll just do without)

~~~
josh_blum
I never added it to the movie pages since I thought that most people browsed
via the index page. The code is public here:
<https://github.com/joshblum/netflix-rate-chrome-ext> if you're interested in
adding it.

I may add ratings to the search page in the future.

------
rasmusbe
Great idea, but I don't like that it added an icon to the toolbar.

~~~
josh_blum
just right click and hide the button

------
akashshah
This is exactly what I was looking for since around a month now.

------
applebug60
Brilliant. I'll probably be using this on a daily basis now.

